# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  On our first night we ate at Aqua Bistro where we saw this very bright full moon over Coral Bay.  The next morning in Maho Bay, I was startled to see a nurse shark swimming a foot below me so I follow

## JoshA

On our first night we ate at Aqua Bistro where we saw this very bright full moon over Coral Bay.

 

The next morning in Maho Bay, I was startled to see a nurse shark swimming a foot below me so I followed him to his lair where he tried to hide.

 

Each day was spent at a different beach like Denis Bay or Trunk Bay

 

or Salomon Beach

 

and we snorkeled at each one. Sights include a barracuda

 

southern sting ray

 

 or octopus.

 

One day we sailed out to Newfound Bay on the East End

 

where we saw spotted eagle rays

 

and made a snorkel stop at Flanagan's Island as well. I saw this turtle near Whistling Cay in Francis Bay.

 

These donkeys 

 

were photographed on inauguration day for a new democratic president. We hiked to Brown Bay and also snorkled in Hansen's Bay on the East End that day. Two ladies came by excited after hearing Obama's inaugural address and told us all about it before hopping into the bay. Obamamania definitely infected the island. That night, at Skinny Legs, instead of sports, CNN was playing on the flat screen TVs. The special drink was bye-bye-Bushwhackers made with raspberry which we ordered with our burgers. The next day at Cinnamon Bay

 

we saw more critters.

 

 

We were sorry to leave after such a beautiful visit.

----------


## JEK

Josh,
None of your images resolve for some reason. I can edit your message, copy the .jpg and display it in a new browser tab, but the [img] function doesn't seem to like them, at least on my two browsers.

----------


## JoshA

I see what you mean. I changed permissions but something's still amiss.

----------


## JoshA

On our first night we ate at Aqua Bistro where we saw this very bright full moon over Coral Bay.

 


The next morning in Maho Bay, I was startled to see a nurse shark swimming a foot below me so I followed him to his lair where he tried to hide.

 

Each day was spent at a different beach like Denis Bay or Trunk Bay

 

or Salomon Beach

 

and we snorkeled at each one. Sights include a barracuda

 

southern sting ray

 

or octopus.

 

One day we sailed out to Newfound Bay on the East End

 

where we saw spotted eagle rays

 

and made a snorkel stop at Flanagan's Island as well. I saw this turtle near Whistling Cay in Francis Bay.

 

These donkeys 

 

were photographed on inauguration day for a new democratic president. We hiked to Brown Bay and also snorkled in Hansen's Bay on the East End that day. Two ladies came by excited after hearing Obama's inaugural address and told us all about it before hopping into the bay. Obamamania definitely infected the island. That night, at Skinny Legs, instead of sports, CNN was playing on the flat screen TVs. The special drink was bye-bye-Bushwhackers made with raspberry which we ordered with our burgers. The next day at Cinnamon Bay

 

we saw more critters.

 

 

We were sorry to leave after such a beautiful visit.

----------


## marybeth

Wow Josh, great pics!  Thanks for sharing.  My husband loves to snorkel, if he sees these I might NEVER get to go back to SBH again!

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, marybeth. Each Caribbean island is different and worth visiting for the variety. St. John and the Virgin Islands National Park is about the natural environment for me. It helps if you are a bit adventurous, go off the beaten path, and like to hike and snorkel. St. Barts is more about French culture and food for me. If snorkeling is high on your (or your husband's) list you should give STJ a try. No reason you can't get back to St. Barts. Yin and Yang.

----------


## Theresa

Great photos, Josh.  They took me right back to our trip last October, at least until Omar decided to pay a visit!

----------


## JoshA

Thanks, Theresa. I forgot to mention our dining experiences. Your suggestion of Hinds was great. We had the 5 course tasting menu with the wine pairings. Big-city food preparation and plating. Walter Hinds must have been drinking the wine that night because we got 6 courses (and 6 glasses of wine). He came out later to chat. He is a real culinary talent on an island where this is rare. By far our best meal. We also had nice meals at Paradiso and Zozo's in Cruz Bay and Sweet Plantains and Shipwreck in Coral Bay.

----------


## Theresa

I'm so glad to hear you enjoyed Hinds.  We also did the five course tasting menu with wine pairings.  Each course was fabulous.  It was a memorable meal.

----------


## MIke R

yup...love St John...and Wendi said  "tell me why we go to St Barts again ?" when she saw these pictures....LOL..the natural beauty is unsurpassed by few.....thanks for that Josh

----------


## JoshA

> yup...love St John...and Wendi said  "tell me why we go to St Barts again ?" when she saw these pictures....LOL..the natural beauty is unsurpassed by few.....thanks for that Josh



Thanks, Miker. You always go to St. Barts because deep in your bones you are a frou-frou person who prefers white wine at Nikki to getting dirty hiking to a beach. ;-)

----------


## MIke R

actually my answer to her was "because its French and you're French!"...to which she said..."please... just like me..its American French".......LOL

St John is probably where we will end up  as home base when we do the tub for two .....a mooring in Cruz Bay is only $450 a month

----------


## JoshA

> .....a mooring in Cruz Bay is only $450 a month



Really! Must be even cheaper in Coral Bay. There are quite a few folks living on their boats there.

----------


## Theresa

Some of those folks in Coral Bay clearly didn't move even as the hurricane moved in.

After getting a look at the crew living there, I think you'd totally fit in Miker!  LOL

----------


## JoshA

Miker's new home?

----------


## MIke R

could be....but its still 10 years away..but thats the plan

----------


## andynap

Houston- I think we have a problem.

----------


## amyb

I see it too, Andy.

----------


## JEK

See what?

----------


## stbartshopper

This thread is from 2009???

----------


## JEK

Indeed.

----------


## amyb

And the heading for the thread repeats

----------


## cec1

Indeed.  LOL!

----------


## andynap

> I see it too, Andy.



All gone. The site needs night managers.  :Big Grin:

----------


## JEK

I am the night manager.

----------


## amyb

John, I have the head of the thread repeating on my ipad screen. Just noting that again for you. Both above and below +REPLY TO THREAD.

----------


## andynap

> I am the night manager.



You have to stay awake.

----------


## JEK

> John, I have the head of the thread repeating on my ipad screen. Just noting that again for you. Both above and below +REPLY TO THREAD.



Refresh your screen.

----------


## amyb

will do....

----------

